# Wahl "Peanut" clipper?



## tsturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

It get great reviews for human use, just wondering if anyone is using these on their Hav and if you are, how well do they work? I was intrigued by the small 4" size and supposedly pretty powerful.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have an A5, an Oster Finishing Trimmer, and a Wahl Tid-Bit hanging on the wall above the grooming table. I see Pam reach for the Tid-Bit many times more than the other two combined. I looked at the Peanut and it looks very similar to the Tid-Bit. Pam uses it for trimming between pads and all sorts of other small trimming jobs.

Amazon.com: Wahl Tid-Bit Professional Compact Pet Clipper and Trimmer: Kitchen & Dining

I think the Peanut would be useful, but not one to do a clipping down job with.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have one and I love it! I just wish they had a cordless one---


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have one. I love it for the little areas (paws, belly, anal, arm/leg pits). It is a great trimmer to start off with especially if this is your first time grooming. I was so nervous!


----------

